# Catamaran Dilemma: Tikki vs Lagoon/Leopard



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

We are heading to Phuket this summer and have traditionally sailed a Lagoon or Leopard type of vessel but wondering if the Tikki catamarans might be a good choice for my small family. Its just 5 of us, including my wife and 3 kids. Would welcome any opinions and advice. They are certainly alot cheaper!


----------

